# Upgrade?



## KenGordon (Mar 12, 2020)

Am I correct in assuming (always a bad idea) that an upgrade from 12.0-RELEASE to 12.1-RELEASE is a MINOR upgrade?

Ken Gordon


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 12, 2020)

I had problems. Eventually did a full install. The 12.1 DVD would not boot. Had to install 12.0 DVD and then upgrade. Smooth sailing since then.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 12, 2020)

Just installed 12.1 and noticed that 12.0 doesn't seem to be available any more, at least that I could see from the Amd64 download page.

Ken - yes, "minor" upgrade.


----------



## KenGordon (Mar 12, 2020)

I guess I didn't make myself clear:  I have already installed 12.0-RELEASE and it is working perfectly. However, since 12.0-RELEASE is at "end of life",  I thought I should upgrade to 12.1-RELEASE. If it is a MINOR upgrade, then I won't have to reinstall all my application software. Otherwise, I would have to. Thus my question.

Thanks,

Ken Gordon


----------



## KenGordon (Mar 12, 2020)

BTW, and FYI, I am getting more and more disgusted with Win10. I can hardly wait until I can make it go away permanently.

Ken


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 12, 2020)

Correct, no reinstallation of software as far as I understand it. If you are using graphics/drm-kmod though, I think you may have to build that one from ports but maybe someone else can verify. There was a time when the drm-kmod package was built against 12.0 and not 12.1 so installation via pkg would cause a boot loop. Not sure if that has been rectified. I built it from ports just to be sure. Can't hurt to try the package - worst case is boot to single user mode and comment out the call to the driver in /etc/rc.conf if it doesn't work still, then build it from ports. The ports build takes about 3 seconds so not a big one...

Yes! I despise Win10: worst OS I have ever used. Rant over


----------



## KenGordon (Mar 12, 2020)

Well, I upgraded our office desktop FreeBSD install yesterday, expecting a crash on reboot. The system came back up as if nothing had happened. I was pleased.

Regarding Win10: every afternoon for the past couple of weeks, my entire system slows to a crawl. I have not been able...yet...to figure out why, and at this point, I am way beyond caring. Win10 is the most unreliable, unstable POS I have ever used. I really wish MS "experts" would stop messing with it.

Now I am in the process of upgrading that Acer laptop which I have been working with. Some time ago, I downloaded and installed the source for 12.0 to it. The upgrade to the laptop requires 47755 patches (!). The desktop didn't require NEARLY that many, but I don't have the source on that one either.

In fact, I have forgotten how to get and install that, but I'll work on it later. Right now I don't think I need it.

Thanks again.

Ken


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> If you are using graphics/drm-kmod though, I think you may have to build that one from ports but maybe someone else can verify. There was a time when the drm-kmod package was built against 12.0 and not 12.1 so installation via pkg would cause a boot loop.


As 12.0 is now End-of-Life, the packages are being built for 12.1. So the graphics/drm-kmod packages should be good to use.


----------



## KenGordon (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks. I have, so far, upgraded two of my three systems. So far, no issues. 

I  do think that I should install the source on the two systems which don't have it now. I'll use svn.

I will repeat: I really don't like Win10 and am going to dump it from all our computers as soon as I can. I am working on that.

Ken


----------

